# oral with flavored condoms



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

I enjoy pleasing my wife orally, but when she gives me oral I’ve learned a couple of facts. One, DO NOT expect to go to completion. 2. She doesn’t like the taste or texture of even pre-cum. So we came to a solution. Flavored condoms.

She really gets into it when she knows the outcome isn’t in her mouth. And, if given the choice of no oral or oral with a condom…. Well, that’s a no brainer!! 

And knowing that she it is something she's comfortable with makes it even better for me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad you're happy with that.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
whatever works for both of you is great. 

It is not something I would want, but tastes differ.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

richardsharpe said:


> It is not something I would want, but tastes differ.


That's what she said.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

leon2100 said:


> ... And, if given the choice of no oral or oral with a condom…. Well, that’s a no brainer!!
> 
> And knowing that she it is something she's comfortable with makes it even better for me.


Good for you. I envy you. My wife has some real hangups and giving and receiving oral is one of them. I have suggested dental dams and flavored condoms, but she is grossed out even by that. Count your blessings and cherish her.


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

How many men who don't understand why their wife don't want them to finish in their mouth would be willing to give their wife a deep spit-swap kiss afterwards if they did.

Taking her love juices in my mouth aren't the same as the texture of semen.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

leon2100 said:


> How many men who don't understand why their wife don't want them to finish in their mouth would be willing to give their wife a deep spit-swap kiss afterwards if they did.
> 
> Taking her love juices in my mouth aren't the same as the texture of semen.


Done it. Didn't bother me.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think many would. For some men this is really important. I'm not trying to justify whether or not that importance is reasonable, but it IS important to them.





leon2100 said:


> How many men who don't understand why their wife don't want them to finish in their mouth would be willing to give their wife a deep spit-swap kiss afterwards if they did.
> 
> Taking her love juices in my mouth aren't the same as the texture of semen.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

The reason most men do NOT get any oral sex these days is simple. The bacon flavored condoms are ALWAYS SOLD OUT!!!!!!

https://baconsalt.3dcartstores.com/Bacon-Condoms_p_177.html


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

We've tried the flavored condoms for oral in the past. We bought a sampler pack that came with strawberry flavored Glyde condoms and figured why not give them a whirl. I'm like your wife OP in that I'll happily give H bjs but he knows not to finish in my mouth (I threw up on him once, 'Nuff said).

I'll admit that I loved those Glyde condoms. The outer coating is chapstick-like which leaves my lips super moist. 

H didn't like the loss of sensation but he enjoyed finishing in my mouth.

We'll probably use them again in the future.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

All right.... I'm going to interject here and state for the record that I think a woman giving a guy oral with a condom on is stupid...just stupid. What the fvck is the point? 

I would rather bypass and go straight to PIV or have her grab the coco butter and give me a handjob, than subject myself to that kind of weirdness.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm forced to agree with Bandit. It's just.....weird.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

No one said it was perfect. :smile2: Just an option for those guys that aren't married to 'swallows'.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't need to finish in a woman's mouth. Yeah it can be fun sometimes, and I do appreciate it when a woman lets me do that, but I don't go in expecting it.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

leon2100 said:


> How many men who don't understand why their wife don't want them to finish in their mouth would be willing to give their wife a deep spit-swap kiss afterwards if they did.
> 
> Taking her love juices in my mouth aren't the same as the texture of semen.


I have had partners who have done this. It is very erotic. No different than you kissing her after you have been down south. 

There are ways around this so that she doesn't have to feel the texture or taste it. TMI for this post. 

Too bad she's not as eager as you are with the love juices. But I understand many are not.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

leon2100 said:


> How many men who don't understand why their wife don't want them to finish in their mouth would be willing to give their wife a deep spit-swap kiss afterwards if they did.
> 
> Taking her love juices in my mouth aren't the same as the texture of semen.


I think the number of men would would have no problems with this would surprise the people who throw that gotcha question out there...

I imagine the biggest hang up for guys would simply be the societal pressure and conditioning of being called "gay" for not being bothered by it, and that it may gross out the woman...not the taste or texture.

The same woman can have very different tastes and textures depending on what she recently ate, where she is at in her cycle, etc, and it's not always nice watery honey...


----------

